# Police Officer Aaron Christian



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Aaron J. Christian*
Chesapeake Police Department, Ohio

End of Watch: Tuesday, October 18, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 24

*Tour:* 1 year

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

*Incident Date:* 9/18/2016

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Aaron Christian succumbed to injuries sustained in a single vehicle crash on September 18th, 2016, at approximately 2:30 am.

He was traveling on south on the 3900 block of Route 7 when his patrol car left the roadway. The vehicle struck a tree, utility pole, and guardrail before overturning in an adjacent creek. Officer Christian was ejected from the vehicle and landed face down in the creek. Two citizens who witnessed the crash pulled Officer Christian from the creek and away from the burning vehicle.

Officer Christian was transported to Cabell Huntington Hospital in Huntington, West Virginia, where he remained until succumbing to his injuries on October 18th, 2016.

Officer Christian had served with the two-person Chesapeake Police Department for one year and had previously served with the Coal Grove Police Department.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chesapeake Police Department
211 3rd Avenue
Chesapeake, OH 45619

Phone: (740) 867-5600


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

24 years old.
Geez.
RIP young Brother.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Rip kid. 
Sad. Too young


----------

